# POP MUSIC for concentration



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

Hello People,

I am now planning to listen to more pop music for concentration. I am not kidding... I know there are tons of videos on YouTube titled "Classical Music for Concentration", but yes, I am now listening to pop for concentration! The reason isn't that I love pop music nor they are helpful for concentration. I actually hate those music with great passion--and this is the reason why I listen to them for concentration. As I hear something I hate too much, I will "close my ears" and shift all of my focuses to whatever I am working on. Do you think this will work? :lol: I am not kidding though.

Kevin


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

I had no idea that "music for concentration" was a thing. According to the interwebz,



> It plays a major role in studying, doing homework, etc.


Pop or classical, it's usually a distraction for me.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm currently in a coffee shop listening to a pop song with the lyrics, "Baby you're my trampoline, you make me bounce." 

This will help. 

What you need is New Age music for concentration.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Not pop, pop mostly sharks, baroque is good for concentration only in instrumental works. For modern rock, just listen to only those you find the best of the best then will be fine.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I find any music disturbs me when I need to focus on something. Of course, when it is in my control what I'm listening to, it is music I'm interested in anyway, whatever the genre. So when I need to concentrate I simply hit the 'pause' button.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I remember when I studied for exams I put on whatever music I liked to put me in a good mood to study (it was not limited to any music genre), and anything to make the environment more comfortable. While I studied I'd eventually shut out everything until I took a mental break. That's when I noticed the CD being played was several tracks past when I started. It worked for me.


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2007)

KevinW said:


> Hello People,
> 
> I am now planning to listen to more pop music for concentration. I am not kidding... I know there are tons of videos on YouTube titled "Classical Music for Concentration", but yes, I am now listening to pop for concentration! The reason isn't that I love pop music nor they are helpful for concentration. I actually hate those music with great passion--and this is the reason why I listen to them for concentration. As I hear something I hate too much, I will "close my ears" and shift all of my focuses to whatever I am working on. Do you think this will work? :lol: I am not kidding though.
> 
> Kevin


There was a Dutch writer who plugged in the vacuum cleaner each day to hear this loud monotonous sound without getting disturbed by any other sounds in and around the house.

A lady friend of mine listened to Mozart's piano concertos whilst studying. It made her concentrate better, she said. She wasn't really into classical music btw...

Personally, music doesn't work for me to concentrate in general, either classical or pop or whatever. I'm too interested in music to be able to concentrate really well on other things. Alas, most of my colleagues want to have the radio on during work (pop music)... it's sometimes difficult for me. I hear something and I think "ah, yes, what year was this?" or stuff like that.

So, sadly, I can't really advice you in this.
Maybe monotonous instrumental (pop) music works best.


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2007)

What, strangely enuff, DOES work for me sometimes: putting headphones on... which means that I do not hear colleagues and other radio/music sounds... it's maybe weird, but listening to good music on my headphones works better for concentration than 'music in the (office) room'.


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

Well pop music actually works out well for concentration on me. I am reading a book on conducting. I can normally go through one page in three minutes, but it takes only two or one and a half minutes when I am also listening to pop music.


----------

